# Apologies for the downtime...



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 19, 2009)

See details here:

The Rackspace Cloud System Status: Cloud Sites - DFW | WC2 | Degraded

You can find out if something is going on with my site by visiting http://status.mosso.com/ in the future. We're on WC2.

An entire cluster was affected and thousands of sites were experiencing major issues.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 19, 2009)

"degraded performance issues"???

Is that tech talk for "slower than a DMV employee" or "just plain slow"???


----------



## py3ak (Oct 19, 2009)

We'll patiently be awaiting our refund checks.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 19, 2009)

py3ak said:


> We'll patiently be awaiting our refund checks.



PB stimulus grants


----------



## Berean (Oct 21, 2009)

FYI, I've gotten this on several threads I've tried to open today:

*No suitable nodes are available to serve your request.*

Then things seem to work OK again.


----------



## Berean (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, Sir! Sorry, Sir! Will not happen again, Sir!


----------



## Berean (Oct 21, 2009)

Please don't have me flogged, your highness! I beg of you!


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 21, 2009)

PB was down? hmmmm seems to always work for me! maybe you guys need a mac


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 21, 2009)

Berean said:


> Please don't have me flogged, your highness! I beg of you!



An appeasement gift of r_ _ b _ _ _ _ _ may win you some favor.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 21, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't have me flogged, your highness! I beg of you!
> ...



I think hangman is the wrong game to bring up just now.


----------



## Berean (Oct 21, 2009)

My post #8 was edited by the man behind the curtain. Instead of watching daytime TV he puts words in my mouth.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 21, 2009)

Berean said:


> My post #8 was edited by the man behind the curtain. Instead of watching daytime TV he puts words in my mouth.



Best not to say things like that. He might do that again.

^--the voice of experience.


----------



## Berean (Oct 21, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> > My post #8 was edited by the man behind the curtain. Instead of watching daytime TV he puts words in my mouth.
> ...



Ain't no "might", Skyler. Will. His eye is always watching. Gpl.


----------



## Herald (Oct 21, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> "degraded performance issues"???
> 
> Is that tech talk for "slower than a DMV employee" or "just plain slow"???



DMV employees are not slow, they operate in reverse mode. There's a difference.


----------

